# Thameshaven / Shellhaven



## Bill Forster

My father joined the Eagle Oil tanker, SS SAN FRATERNO, as 6th Engineer at Tilbury in August 1921. He had just completed a four year apprenticeship as a fitter and this was his first ship. He was on the SAN FRATERNO for three years and with Eagle Oil for nine.

By 1921 the Eagle Oil fleet was being managed by Shell. Would I be right in assuming that the Eagle Oil tankers would have discharged their cargo of refined oil at Thameshaven? 

From the entry in Wikipaedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shell_Haven

it would seem that Thameshaven and Shellhaven were effectively the same place and had storeage for Shell tankers discharging oil.

Can anybody confirm this?

And provide basic details about Thameshaven in the 1920s?

Or direct me to source of information?

Is its early history covered by histories of Shell?

Bill Forster


----------



## Bill Forster

I have had one very helpful private message which has led to an unexpected source of information from the 1970s - Hansard!

SEE: http://hansard.millbanksystems.com/commons/1970/nov/24/canvey-island-fire-safety

But I am still hoping that one of you can confirm that Eagle Oil tankers berthed at THAMESHAVEN in he 1920s to discharge their cargo of oil from Mexico and provide a bit more information about the London end of this trade.

Also, perhaps somebody can tell me where tankers discharged their oil when Thameshaven closed?

Bill


----------



## stevecz

Weetman Pearson, (later Viscount Cowdray), founded Cia Mexicana de Petroleo El Aguila SA, (the Mexican Eagle Oil Company) in 1901.
In 1912, Eagle Oil Transport Co. Ltd., London was set up by Weetman Pearson to export "El Aguila" Oil through Anglo Mexican Petroleum Company Ltd. 
Shell purchased a controlling interest in the Mexican Eagle Petroleum Company on 02/04/1919. (18/03/1938 Mexican Eagle Petroleum Company (El Aguila), nationalized. Mexican President Lazaro Cardenas nationalized the seventeen foreign-owned oil companies and created Petróleos Mexicanos).
Shell Haven refinery was built in 1920 (a Trumble process plant), the site was adjacent to the Thameshaven plant, however the whole lot was later renamed Shell Haven.


----------



## Bill Forster

*LATHOL (Thameshaven) and Shellhaven*

This private message from WILCO seems to clarify the relationship between the Shellhaven terminal and oil refinery and Thameshaven - somewhat:

"I think that the correct name for Thameshaven was London & Thameshaven Oil Wharves, commonly known locally as "LATHOL". I am not sure what the position was in the 20's but when I knew the area I think I am correct on saying that Thameshaven purely provided oil storage for various companies whereas the Shellhaven site also encompassed a major refinery. Both ceased to function in the early2000's & are currently being redeveloped as a major container/ bulk handling facility with adjacent industrial park."

I was always in doubt about the exact relationship between EAGLE OIL and SHELL since the Eagle Oil tankers retained their separate identity for many years after Shell assumed responsibility for the fleet.

Bill


----------



## wully farquhar

*Thameshaven*

Joined my first Shell tanker Hemiplecta at Thameshaven Nov.62,think the nearest town was Stanford-le-Hope a few miles up the road


----------



## KenLin39

*L.a.t.h.o.l.*

I loaded petrol on road tankers out of LATHOL in early 70s and Canvey Island comes to mind. Ken.


----------



## Michael Parkes

Back in the 1950,s and 60,s I always thought that Thameshaven and Shellhaven were two separate places. I understood that Thameshaven was for storage and Shellhaven was a refinery.

Although I joined ships at these places, my very first tanker was Fred Everards Authenticity, a small coastal tanker carrying refined products and we were next door at *Coryton* of which I believe is also or was a refinery.

Could somebody enlighten me please.


----------



## Ron Stringer

As far as I remember, that was just as you recall it. Coryton was operated for Mobil, not Shell.


----------



## Michael Parkes

Cheers Ron

I did know that Coryton was not shell. Is this refinery still operating do you know?

Michael


----------



## Michael Parkes

Hi Ron again

BP at the Isle of Grain was across the way. Do you know what the site does now. I thought BP shutdown the refinerey sometime ago

Michael


----------



## Ron Stringer

Sorry but my info on the Thames riverside terminals is very out of date. Used to go to Shellhaven when sailing with Shell on the 'San Florentino' in the early 1960s and again whilst working for MIMCo at Chelmsford, visiting ships through to the end of the century. In the 1980s I used to visit the 'Matco Thames' and 'Matco Avon', fitting and monitoring new electronic products that we were evaluating aboard those ships (Clark Marrs was always keen to try anything new as long as we picked up the tab - smart fellow.) They ran out of Coryton to the North Sea offshore loading point. At that time the tanks in Coryton carried the Mobil flying horse symbol.

Always managed to avoid Isle of Grain, both when at sea and ashore. Moderation in all things after all. Shellhaven was far enough from civilisation for me, without going to ridiculous extremes like Grain.


----------



## Michael Parkes

Cheers Ron

I was with BP for four years or so and I lived then just outside Rochester but since spending nearly 20 years in the Middle East and finally with United Utilities in the North West, I have lost touch with that part of England I used to call home.

Michael


----------



## KenLin39

Hi. Three links below gives an insight on today and yesterday regarding Coryton/Shell Haven and Thames Haven. I also believe that the old Bp area at Grain is also a container port of some size. Have heard of a liquid gas terminal for Bp is also nearby. Ken.

http://www.ukpia.com/industry_infor...es/refineries/petroplus_coryton_refinery.aspx

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coryton_Refinery

http://www.pla.co.uk/portline.cfm/story/81


----------



## Michael Parkes

Thanks for your links.

I know that BP's refinery at Isle of Grain closed sometime ago, so I assume that the former jetties there are noe used for container traffic.

The rail terminal on the line from Hoo Junction is I believe named Thamesport.

Michael


----------



## stan mayes

Photos of Isle of Grain site are in today's Gallery.
Stan


----------



## Bill Forster

*"Petrol Ships in the Thames"*

This article in THE TIMES on the 24 November 1927 appears significant.

It is about an MOT enquiry "into the proposal to allow tank vessels laden with petrol to proceed higher up the River Thames than Thameshaven".

Those supporting the proposal included BP and the Anglo-American Petroleum Company.

Those opposing it included mot of the district councils along the river, Cunard, White Star and other passenger liners AND Eagle Oil.

I assume the proposal was rejected hence the large number of oil installations around Thameshaven including Canvey Island, Coryton, Grain, etc.

Does anybody know more?

Bill


----------



## KenLin39

Bill Forster said:


> This article in THE TIMES on the 24 November 1927 appears significant.
> 
> It is about an MOT enquiry "into the proposal to allow tank vessels laden with petrol to proceed higher up the River Thames than Thameshaven".
> 
> Those supporting the proposal included BP and the Anglo-American Petroleum Company.
> 
> Those opposing it included mot of the district councils along the river, Cunard, White Star and other passenger liners AND Eagle Oil.
> 
> I assume the proposal was rejected hence the large number of oil installations around Thameshaven including Canvey Island, Coryton, Grain, etc.
> 
> Does anybody know more?
> 
> Bill


Hi Bill. There are jetty's upriver from Grays for delivery of petroleum products into storage for road tanker distribution.
Wouldham jetty for GATX.
Matex (Van Omeran)
Purfleet jetty for Esso.
Purfleet jetty for Cory storage.
These sites are used for multiple company's, namely Esso-Total mainline services and others delivering to service stations plus Sainsbury/Tesco/Asda superstores etc. A host of others for heating oils. In 27 years I loaded at all four depots for Total. Ken.


----------



## Bill Forster

It's all very confusing ...

Am I right to assume that the import of crude oil to Britain declined as North Sea oil expanded?

And, consequently, refineries were built where the pipelines from the offshore fields came ashore?

And from then onwards most refined oil was distributed by pipelines to sites around the UK (such as the one which led to the Buncefield disaster in Hemel Hempstead a year (or two) back?

And this process helped make Shellhaven redundant?

Bill


----------



## MaryK

*Thames Haven*

Surfing the web I came across this site and the question you posted some years ago. I suspect you've already had your answer but just in case .....................................

I was born and bred in Stanford-le-Hope, the oil refineries were a few miles away and provided employment for the majority of locals, including my father.

'Thames Haven', 'Shell' and 'Coryton (Mobile Oil)' were all seperate refineries in thos days and therefore seperate employers. Mobile Oil was built later than the other two.

My father worked for Thames Haven (sometimes referred to locally as the Lathol - but I think that referred to their social club). Thames Haven was taken over by Shell (with all employees then becoming Shell employees), cannot remember when that was but probably during the 1970s

If you hadn't already heard all those, hope it helps
Mary


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

I seem to recall that when I started piloting in 1957 the tanker berths started at Canvey Is. then there was Coryton, next was Thameshaven which appeared to evolve into Shellhaven. That occurred about the time Nos. 9 & 10 berths came into operation.


----------



## MaryK

*Thames Haven etc.*



Hugh Ferguson said:


> I seem to recall that when I started piloting in 1957 the tanker berths started at Canvey Is. then there was Coryton, next was Thameshaven which appeared to evolve into Shellhaven. That occurred about the time Nos. 9 & 10 berths came into operation.


Thames Haven, Shell Haven (Shell oil) and Coryton (Mobile Oil) were definately all separate companies in 1957 and remained so until Shell bought out Thames Haven (I think sometime in the 60s or maybe 70s) It's quite possible that the Thames Haven jetties ran into the Shell ones (without any visable divider) My father worked as a Jetty Man for Thames Haven at the time.

I've tried to remember which one came first, as you sailed up the river, it was quite possibly Coryton (Mobile Oil) because I think that was the last one built. Unless my memory is playing tricks as it seems to do sometimes nowadays, I seem to remember it being built.

I have great affection for Coryton, even though my family had no connection to that refinery. There was always a large flame burning on their site, which could be seen from miles away across the marshes. I moved away to Suffolk in the 60s and after my three children were born that was the signal that we were nearly at Grandma and Grandad's when we travelled down to see them. The journey took sooooo long in those days, no dual carriageways - it took hours. The children always looked out for 'Grandad's fire' as we came down the hill at Basildon, with great shouts of excitement when it was first spotted.

Happy days when children could get so much pleasure from such little things.


----------



## A.D.FROST

Just to refresh the memory(Thumb)
View attachment 33531


----------



## MaryK

A.D.FROST said:


> Just to refresh the memory(Thumb)
> View attachment 33531


Thank you for the map, very kind of you. Yes, it did refresh my memory and I was pleased to see that I wasn't wrong - Coryton did come first as you sailed up the river. Thank goodness for that!


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

See here for how they were c.1978. These handy charts were made for pilots to use and were created by Channel Pilot, Ferguson.
(Not me, I was the Inward pilot, he was the Outward one).


----------



## balmoral queen

Hello to Ron Stringer,
I wonder if you can help my failing memory. Back in the 1970s, I was the captain of a coaster frequently running continent - Thames - continent with maize for up river Thames berths. On one trip outward from the Thames in fine weather, I managed to get and stay ahead of about eight naval vessels that had been on a courtesy visit to London. On the way past Coryton where a discharged MATCO tanker lay, someone on the second vessel, a Portuguese, let off a signal flare which landed on the deck of said tanker and caused a bit of a flap. Very, very fortunately there wasn't a Big Bang. The Captain of the MATCO was a Scot, who kept his calm. My query is, would you or any other correspondent to this page, remember the name of the tanker?
Incidentally, I was an Anglo Saxon apprentice and for twelve months of the 15 that I was on the Newcombia we carried waxy distillate from Shellhaven to Ince and brought ORD and cycle oil back from Stanlow. A bum run, especially in the winter......
Regards to any who read this and can maybe help my 82 yr. old memory. Thanks.
H. Edmunds


----------



## Pat Kennedy

balmoral queen said:


> Hello to Ron Stringer,
> I wonder if you can help my failing memory. Back in the 1970s, I was the captain of a coaster frequently running continent - Thames - continent with maize for up river Thames berths. On one trip outward from the Thames in fine weather, I managed to get and stay ahead of about eight naval vessels that had been on a courtesy visit to London. On the way past Coryton where a discharged MATCO tanker lay, someone on the second vessel, a Portuguese, let off a signal flare which landed on the deck of said tanker and caused a bit of a flap. Very, very fortunately there wasn't a Big Bang. The Captain of the MATCO was a Scot, who kept his calm. My query is, would you or any other correspondent to this page, remember the name of the tanker?
> Incidentally, I was an Anglo Saxon apprentice and for twelve months of the 15 that I was on the Newcombia we carried waxy distillate from Shellhaven to Ince and brought ORD and cycle oil back from Stanlow. A bum run, especially in the winter......
> Regards to any who read this and can maybe help my 82 yr. old memory. Thanks.
> H. Edmunds


I did a very similar run in the early 1960s on the Vacuum Pioneer from Coryton to Birkenhead, where Mobil Oil had a lubricating oil production facilty. We carried product in both directions. As you say a lousy run in the winter. On my final trip to Coryton, I was throwing up so much that eventually began vomiting blood, and I was landed in Coryton for medical treatment. The doctor's advice was "get off that damned ship, get a job on a big passenger ship" I ended up on the Empress of Britain which was another nightmare but for different reasons.
I can't remember how I got home from Coryton, it is the back of beyond, but at least I wasn't getting flung from bulkhead to bulkhead every minute.(Jester)
regards, 
Pat


----------



## balmoral queen

Hello Pat Kennedy,
Yes a bum run indeed, made worse by the fact that on the run back from Stanlow, we didn't have a full cargo and the plan was to pump ORD from one empty tank to another to rinse the wax out. Irish Sea, Bristol Ch. Apps., doing it at night as well with minimal deck lights so as not to interfere with the watch keepers night vision. And Shell wondered why I couldn't leave them quick enough when my time was up. It was in the early 50s. Was it Stanford le Hope 
Railway station you used to get home?l
Regards,
Henry Edmunds.


----------



## kauvaka

Pat Kennedy said:


> I did a very similar run in the early 1960s on the Vacuum Pioneer from Coryton to Birkenhead, where Mobil Oil had a lubricating oil production facilty. We carried product in both directions. As you say a lousy run in the winter. On my final trip to Coryton, I was throwing up so much that eventually began vomiting blood, and I was landed in Coryton for medical treatment. The doctor's advice was "get off that damned ship, get a job on a big passenger ship" I ended up on the Empress of Britain which was another nightmare but for different reasons.
> I can't remember how I got home from Coryton, it is the back of beyond, but at least I wasn't getting flung from bulkhead to bulkhead every minute.(Jester)
> regards,
> Pat


I was on the Vaccuum Pioneer from 21 October 1961 until 21 December 1961. S/on Tilbury = Thameshaven/ Shellhaven, S/off Birkenhead. She used to ship big green ones down the E/R skylights. Woke up to see the cabin wardrobe  coming towards me as it broke away from the bulkhead.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

balmoral queen said:


> Hello Pat Kennedy,
> Yes a bum run indeed, made worse by the fact that on the run back from Stanlow, we didn't have a full cargo and the plan was to pump ORD from one empty tank to another to rinse the wax out. Irish Sea, Bristol Ch. Apps., doing it at night as well with minimal deck lights so as not to interfere with the watch keepers night vision. And Shell wondered why I couldn't leave them quick enough when my time was up. It was in the early 50s. Was it Stanford le Hope
> Railway station you used to get home?l
> Regards,
> Henry Edmunds.


I really can't remember much about the journey home, taxi from the refinery to a railway station, then from Euston to Liverpool, it felt good though!(Jester)


----------



## Pat Kennedy

kauvaka said:


> I was on the Vaccuum Pioneer from 21 October 1961 until 21 December 1961. S/on Tilbury = Thameshaven/ Shellhaven, S/off Birkenhead. She used to ship big green ones down the E/R skylights. Woke up to see the cabin wardrobe coming towards me as it broke away from the bulkhead.


I was in her all through December 1963, and it seemed to be the stormiest month on record. I can still remember that wheelhouse during the night. Hot as hell, reeking of vomit, hanging onto the binnacle like grim death. And then, after two hours on the wheel, up to the monkey island for another two hours of freezing misery. four hours off, wedged into the bunk with lifejackets, then back on watch.
The day or two alongside at each end of the trip was blissful, even when scraping bitumen off ice covered pipes and valves.
Unlike some on here, if offered the chance to do it all again, I would run a mile!(Jester)


----------



## kauvaka

Pat, another memory of that run in winter was the inevitable fog at both ends. Had a girlfriend at the time and was looking forward to being with her for Christmas/New Year 1961-2. We reached the Mersey on about the 18th December and swung on the hook with the only thing moving was possibly the IOM ferry. The cook spent much of his time banging on a large cooking pot hung outside the galley back on the arris end. We got alongside on the 21st and I paid off. My next ship was the Empire Nordic, joined her at Tilbury on 15 January 1963


----------

